# Comtrend channel change



## bcpc43 (Feb 2, 2014)

I have a mac os-x 10.9.1 with a comtrend adsl2+ router(ct-5361t) provided by my local telephone co. My Netspot app tells me that everyone in my neighborhood is on channel 11. When I enter the url IP address all i get is a page that says "IT WORKS". How do I get to the admin menu to change the channel?

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

http://www.mtangel.net/docs/CT5361T_A3.3.pdf
user manual above shows how to access the configuration pages

looks like you first need to set a fixed IP address
unfortunately shows for windows and not a mac OS

i dont know mac os that well, but first you need to setup a fixed IP address


----------



## bcpc43 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks but the loc telco had me shut it off for 30 secs then back on - it worked liked it was supposed to


----------

